# What do you think?



## jagbender (Jan 13, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eqzUI5t9qJ4#t=123


----------



## maniclion (Jan 13, 2015)

I think Simon wants to tap it just to know he did...He's also pondering the validity of a Plus Size strip club.


----------



## IronAddict (Jan 13, 2015)

I think that would be my worse nightmare of my life...  Walking into a titty bar and seeing humongous strippers!


----------



## maniclion (Jan 13, 2015)

I bet she'd take McD's coupons for tips...


----------



## Conceal30 (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## dogsoldier (Jan 14, 2015)

Come on guys. Fat chicks like that can be a lot of fun.


----------



## IronAddict (Jan 14, 2015)

I could barely bring myself to actually watch a few seconds of her on that poor pole, did nothing to her and she almost snapped it like a twig.


----------



## Zaphod (Jan 15, 2015)

For the love of God!  Think of the innocent stripper poles!


----------



## Anthony Tate (Feb 5, 2015)

Saucy firework dance really...


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 6, 2015)

"I love a big woman. Gives ya shade in the summer and keeps you warm in the winter" - Exit Wounds.


----------



## TexasAQHA (Feb 7, 2015)

um, I disappear for a year and come back and THIS is what we are talking about?


----------



## SinisterMinister (Feb 10, 2015)

Seriously bros? Have a freaking heart.
Chubbs need loving too.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 11, 2015)

Bless! What a talent!


----------



## Devostator (Feb 13, 2015)

there tons of men who enjoy that


----------

